# Prop1......hmmm im new.



## Beepem (Jul 17, 2006)

kletssee.

im thinking about getting into this whole prop1 business. from what i can tell its a circuit board that controls small things like servos and LED's. the program is written in a form of BASIC and put onto the board by USB?

I can program in QBASIC very well, my final exam on it is actually in 2 days. From what ive seen there is resemblance so is it worth me getting the prop 1 trainer and figuring this stuff out?


or maybe the started kit?


----------



## randyaz (May 26, 2006)

if I were going to get started with Basic Stamp Microcontrollers I would wait for the Prop2 to be released...
http://www.efx-tek.com/php/smf/index.php?topic=262.0


----------

